# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  La termosolar que también riega

## F. Lázaro

En Torre de Miguel Sesmero pasarán del secano al regadío reutilizando el agua

16 febrero 2015 / 00:33

J. LÓPEZ-LAGO / BADAJOZ

En Torre de Miguel Sesmero (Badajoz) van a transformar parcelas yermas que apenas producen pasto para unas cuantas vacas en unos campos de frutales de cuya recolección se encargarán parados del pueblo. Para ello van a crear un sistema de regadío que aproveche el agua sobrante de las tres plantas termosolares que hay en su término municipal. A grandes rasgos, el agua que se desaprovechaba vertiéndola a la ribera a partir de ahora se conducirá a una charca y desde ahí se utilizará para regar y dar valor a unas setenta hectáreas que hoy son de secano. El proyecto está muy avanzado, afirma su alcalde, José Navarrete, quien espera que esta temporada puedan empezar a plantar. Se trata de poner en valor entre 60 y 70 hectáreas, donde se plantarían higueras, un tipo de ciruelo y quizás olivos, que es lo que más abunda en la zona.

Quien esté interesado en arrendar estas tierras podrá hacerlo a través del Ayuntamiento, que como condición pondrá que sean los vecinos del pueblo quienes tengan prioridad a la hora de trabajar en la recogida. Además, prosigue el alcalde, la obra previa generará también empleo pues hay que construir una estación de bombeo desde la nueva charca y unas canalizaciones que regarán por goteo estas parcelas, situadas a menos de cuatro kilómetros del pueblo. Esta obra inicial que les permitirá embalsar en torno a 70.000 metros cúbicos y después encauzarla para regar la acometerán gracias a una programa de la Junta de Extremadura encaminado a ayudar en inversiones previstas en fincas de propiedad municipal.

Navarrete explica que llevan dos años dándole vueltas a la idea. Veían la tierra seca, y justo al lado un chorro de agua procedente de la actividad de la planta, un recurso que envidiaría cualquier municipio y que se desperdiciaba en el Guadiana.

En esos momentos, dice, están en la recta final antes de ejecutar la idea, pendientes de una última resolución de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana como responsable del aprovechamiento de las aguas. «Ya les presentamos el proyecto y vieron que era viable y que se podía autorizar. Solo esperamos la autorización final, que nos dijeron estaría lista este semestre».

En realidad, esta última inversión es una especie de propina. Torre de Miguel Sesmero, un pueblecito de unos mil habitantes a media hora de Badajoz, fue 'agraciada' con tres plantas termosolares. Ocurrió justo antes de que el sector de las renovables, muy interesado en Extremadura y sus horas de sol, huyera en desbandada cuando en 2012 el Gobierno aprobó un decreto que suprimía las primas en este negocio relacionado con la electricidad. En este pueblo pacense se fijó la empresa de florentino Pérez ACS a través de su filial Cobra y concretaron la operación en 2006. Solo en puestos de trabajo el mayor pico de empleo se alcanzó en 2011, con más de 600 empleados cuando se acababa de terminar la primera, se estaba construyendo la segunda y se empezó a hacer la tercera.

El resto del negocio se zanjó con dinero y 'especies'. El trato fue que la empresa de las termosolares pagara un canon en dinero, y también con una serie de terrenos dispersos por la zona. «La Torre apenas tenía patrimonio y nos pareció una buena idea, así que nos quedamos con unas 200 hectáreas. De ellas, unas 70 no producen nada, de modo que con una pequeña inversión podemos obtener ahora unos terrenos muy valiosos si se convierten en regadío».

*El futuro está en el higo*

El fin último, señala Navarrete, es que la gente del pueblo encuentre trabajo. «Aquí hay muchos hombres y mujeres que viven del sector agrario. Siempre ha habido tradición de ir fuera, a Olivenza, Talavera la Real o Montijo, a trabajar en la recogida. Pero cada vez está peor la cosa, y si antes te llamaban para dos meses, ahora apenas es para quince días, y si antes iban veinte personas del pueblo, en la actualidad son cuatro. De este modo, creamos unos cuantos jornales al año que van a servir de desahogo económico para la gente de la localidad, primero con el higo resco y luego con el higo seco». Los cálculos del alcalde de la Torre son de más de cien trabajadores durante dos o tres meses una vez hayan convertido sus propiedades de secano en regadío.

La explotación la sacarán a concurso para ver qué empresario le quiere sacar partido, siempre con la condición de emplear a parte de los parados del pueblo. Según Navarrete, tienen interés de que parte de la producción sea de higo para potenciar un proyecto incipiente en el pueblo. Allí, han hecho un estudio que han concluido que este fruto puede atraer riqueza a la comarca, de ahí que se hayan dado los primeros pasos para la transformación del higo seco. De momento, los primeros pasos se van a dar gracias al agua que desaprovechan las instalaciones termosolares y que regarán en pocos meses una higueras crecidas donde antes no había nada.

http://www.hoy.es/extremadura/201502...6002440-v.html

----------

Jonasino (16-feb-2015),NoRegistrado (16-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Eso hace falta. Que lo logren

----------

